# body transformation in 3 months?



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it possible? Im skinny and my goal is to look normal with a good posture. Can I do this in 3 months?


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you be more specific? What do you mean by normal? And good posture, just like anything else, takes practice and awareness.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess you can. How much weight would you need to gain for you not to consider yourself skinny? How bad is your posture? How bad do you want it all? Will you focus and commit to the hard work.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

seriously ? no

but it depends now, if you're an ectomorph it will take lots of time, if you're mezo or endo it will take like ~6 months to make a decent difference, gym, lots of food and rest, cutting down or removing smoking and alcohol

but a pic of what u are now and a pic of what would u like to be would help a lot to estimate the amount of time needed


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

P90x.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I now kind of look like this, but only with a little bit more bodyfat.
I would be happy if I can look like something on the last two pictures.

Is this doable in 3 months?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You could probably get pretty close to that...if you dedicate your life to eating perfectly and working out. If you did P90x and followed their meal suggestions, you could probably get pretty ripped.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I would think the mass would take longer than getting ripped for you.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

We have really similar body types except I let my eating get way out of control resulting in a gut.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

dutchguy said:


> Well I now kind of look like this, but only with a little bit more bodyfat.
> I would be happy if I can look like something on the last two pictures.
> 
> Is this doable in 3 months?


I don't think that is realistic for a 3 month goal. You would have to put on a fair bit of muscle, then lose some fat as well.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

And I would not classify either of those bodies as normal.


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

matty said:


> I don't think that is realistic for a 3 month goal. You would have to put on a fair bit of muscle, then lose some fat as well.


Not really. It's actually fairly realistic. In the two pictures that the OP put up of what he would want to look like, neither guy has much muscle mass. They just have a relatively low body fat %

This is very doable in three months, IF you stay disciplined on an exercise regimen and maintain a good diet. I'd suggest doing a lot of cardiovascular exercise mixed in with a bit of weight training a few times a week.

The most important thing in a diet (if you're looking to lose bodyfat) is a caloric deficit. Basically, everyone has a certain number of calories they can eat every day without gaining or losing weight. This is called your maintenance level. If you consistently eat below your maintenance level, then you will no doubt lose weight. Theoretically, every pound of bodyfat is comprised of 3500 calories, so if we take that as a baseline, and you hold yourself to ~500 calories below maintenace/day, you'll lose ~1 pound per week, which is a fantastic rate. You can skim a little more and go for 1.5 lbs, but any more than that can be detrimental to your health. Also, make sure to take in a sufficient amount of protein. The more muscle mass you have, the more calories you burn at rest, the less fat you have, etc. etc.
In general, the most important thing when losing weight is not WHAT you eat, but how much you eat. Eat whatever you want, just make sure you're in a deficit. (Now if you want to be totally healthy, that's a different matter...)


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

bandofoutsider said:


> Not really. It's actually fairly realistic. In the two pictures that the OP put up of what he would want to look like, neither guy has much muscle mass. They just have a relatively low body fat %
> 
> This is very doable in three months, IF you stay disciplined on an exercise regimen and maintain a good diet. I'd suggest doing a lot of cardiovascular exercise mixed in with a bit of weight training a few times a week.
> 
> ...


thanks but I do think I have to put up relative lots of muscle if I want to look like the 2 pictures. If I would drop fat now, I would become underweight.

If I make 4 months of it, and use the first 3 for muscle gain and the last one for loosing fat. Would It be possible?


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

matty said:


> And I would not classify either of those bodies as normal.


Ok, I consider them a just a little bit above normal. They are not THAT muscled.


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

I recommend bulking up for 3 months, then cutting down all the fat from your body and getting ripped and lean over 2-3 months. Heavy lifting with compound exercises and eating lots of calories from clean food and good protein sources will bulk you up. Then do something like p90x and high intensity interval training to get you the ripped body you want  look into mma type classes after you're more confident with your look, then you can condition and tweak your body from all angles while keeping it fun and gaining confidence and camaradarie.
It's important to get used to a new lifestyle in the first couple months, especially if you're a hard gainer. Your body needs to adapt itself and develop a new metabolism.
Get plenty of sleep, rest between workouts, drink lots of water, and keep your goal pictures handy. Then you can go a bit more berserk and sculpt the look you want. Take it slow and steady, you want to develop good habits. You probably want to look faboo by summer, but take an approach that's in it for the long haul so you can look amazing for every summer to come. You'll appreciate it more, have time to get used to your new physique, and feel all around more confident. Good luck, I think it's totally do-able!


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

panzimar said:


> I recommend bulking up for 3 months, then cutting down all the fat from your body and getting ripped and lean over 2-3 months. Heavy lifting with compound exercises and eating lots of calories from clean food and good protein sources will bulk you up. Then do something like p90x and high intensity interval training to get you the ripped body you want  look into mma type classes after you're more confident with your look, then you can condition and tweak your body from all angles while keeping it fun and gaining confidence and camaradarie.
> It's important to get used to a new lifestyle in the first couple months, especially if you're a hard gainer. Your body needs to adapt itself and develop a new metabolism.
> Get plenty of sleep, rest between workouts, drink lots of water, and keep your goal pictures handy. Then you can go a bit more berserk and sculpt the look you want. Take it slow and steady, you want to develop good habits. You probably want to look faboo by summer, but take an approach that's in it for the long haul so you can look amazing for every summer to come. You'll appreciate it more, have time to get used to your new physique, and feel all around more confident. Good luck, I think it's totally do-able!


Thanks lady!

And yeah you are right, I did want to look good before summer
I finally want to feel confident with my body, so I can go on with my life.

edit: I think If I loose 10 pounds of fat right now it will be enough. I'm not that fat but more really NOT- muscular with a bit of fat. So in clothes I still look thin. But without I look ...bad..hehe


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

bandofoutsider said:


> Not really. It's actually fairly realistic. In the two pictures that the OP put up of what he would want to look like, neither guy has much muscle mass. They just have a relatively low body fat %
> 
> This is very doable in three months, IF you stay disciplined on an exercise regimen and maintain a good diet. I'd suggest doing a lot of cardiovascular exercise mixed in with a bit of weight training a few times a week.
> 
> ...


I really don't agree with this at all. He's trying to gain, not lose. Cutting calories and cardio at first will be detrimental to his efforts.


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

panzimar said:


> I really don't agree with this at all. He's trying to gain, not lose. Cutting calories and cardio at first will be detrimental to his efforts.


You're right, I misinterpreted his post because I'm an idiot. :b

SO, definitely bulk up for now. This actually means eating MORE than what your maintenance requires. Keep the protein intake high, exercise regularly, and we'll see in 3 months


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> Thanks lady!
> 
> And yeah you are right, I did want to look good before summer
> I finally want to feel confident with my body, so I can go on with my life.
> ...


You're seriously not fat at all! There's a slight ponch, but that will disappear pretty rapidly once you tweak things. Don't worry about it too much at the moment, it's pretty cute on a guy. 6 packs and cut obliques are hawt, but it's not a big deal right now. Anyway, your body weight will sit differently on you if you slouch anyway, it kind of all...pools to one area hehe

When you start working out your posture will naturally improve. Strong back muscles and shoulders make it nye impossible to slouch, they kind of "pull" you upwards like a marionette.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

panzimar said:


> You're seriously not fat at all! There's a slight ponch, but that will disappear pretty rapidly once you tweak things. Don't worry about it too much at the moment, it's pretty cute on a guy. 6 packs and cut obliques are hawt, but it's not a big deal right now. Anyway, your body weight will sit differently on you if you slouch anyway, it kind of all...pools to one area hehe
> 
> When you start working out your posture will naturally improve. Strong back muscles and shoulders make it nye impossible to slouch, they kind of "pull" you upwards like a marionette.


true ( the first picture is a picture from google, I look like it,its not me, I'm a little bit fatter)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I want my obliques to show a lot more. 

Great advice on the bulking and cutting faze. Good luck and post pictures in 3 months. You may not reach your goal in those pictures, but I would love to see how far you get.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> Well I now kind of look like this, but only with a little bit more bodyfat.
> I would be happy if I can look like something on the last two pictures.
> 
> Is this doable in 3 months?


hmm if u do everything right u can get to pic 2 in like 1 year, and to pic 3 in like 6 months

in 3 months u can end up like in pic 3 but only with steroids, but don't

why do u wanna rush it ? this is all about patience and discipline



panzimar said:


> I recommend bulking up for 3 months, then cutting down all the fat from your body and getting ripped and lean over 2-3 months. Heavy lifting with compound exercises and eating lots of calories from clean food and good protein sources will bulk you up. Then do something like p90x and high intensity interval training to get you the ripped body you want  look into mma type classes after you're more confident with your look, then you can condition and tweak your body from all angles while keeping it fun and gaining confidence and camaradarie.
> It's important to get used to a new lifestyle in the first couple months, especially if you're a hard gainer. Your body needs to adapt itself and develop a new metabolism.
> Get plenty of sleep, rest between workouts, drink lots of water, and keep your goal pictures handy. Then you can go a bit more berserk and sculpt the look you want. Take it slow and steady, you want to develop good habits. You probably want to look faboo by summer, but take an approach that's in it for the long haul so you can look amazing for every summer to come. You'll appreciate it more, have time to get used to your new physique, and feel all around more confident. Good luck, I think it's totally do-able!


best advice here, nicely detailed ^


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

matty said:


> I don't think that is realistic for a 3 month goal. You would have to put on a fair bit of muscle, then lose some fat as well.


I agree



bandofoutsider said:


> Not really. It's actually fairly realistic. In the two pictures that the OP put up of what he would want to look like, neither guy has much muscle mass. They just have a relatively low body fat %
> 
> This is very doable in three months, IF you stay disciplined on an exercise regimen and maintain a good diet. I'd suggest doing a lot of cardiovascular exercise mixed in with a bit of weight training a few times a week.
> 
> ...


Look at the second picture, especially the trap development. Absolutely impossible to go from no traps to that in a year, let alone 3 months, especially not if you're skinny fat and not blessed with the best genetics.
Dude isn't even flexing and quite clearly has good arm development. That's a physique that came from quite a few years of lifting, and lifting heavy at that. Bodyfat level is probably around 8% too, which is not easy to get too.
I'd be willing to be that even if the OP has EVERYTHING going correctly (diet, training, sufficient sleep and everything else), he wont look like that guy in 12 months time.
Third pic doesn't show quite the same development, but would take longer than 3 months I think.


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> I agree
> 
> Look at the second picture, especially the trap development. Absolutely impossible to go from no traps to that in a year, let alone 3 months, especially not if you're skinny fat and not blessed with the best genetics.
> Dude isn't even flexing and quite clearly has good arm development. That's a physique that came from quite a few years of lifting, and lifting heavy at that. Bodyfat level is probably around 8% too, which is not easy to get too.
> ...


You're right in a sense. I was too quick to make a judgment about the picture. Although as a caveat I will say that I know many people who have similar arm development as the first picture with little lifting experience, and I myself have had traps like that my whole life, even before I started working out (although I will attribute this entirely to the good part of my genetics  ).

I also think 12 months of absolute devotion WOULD get him to pic 1. Actors do it all the time. Granted, they have all the money in the world to hire personal trainers to push them, nutrionists to cook for them, etc. but it's very doable. IMHO there is not THAT much muscle mass on the person in pic 1.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man that would be dope have someone cook your food for you, and another person too train u, man if i win the lottory...... wait a minute i don't even buy ticket's ahh darn,


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I bulked up in 3 months when I was at home, and got quite muscular (especially the chest and shoulders) by filling these two bags with HEAVY rocks, and put the heaviest bag at one end and another at the other end, then I lied underneath the end where the heaviest bag was and used the BBQ table to do bench presses. 

I gradually moved the bag (furtherest away from me) closer until I could finally press up two bags at my end (directly on top of me) using the underside of the table. 

I even put one bag on the front and another one on the back and used these to do squats (I usually do full) and other exercises. If you're looking to really bulk up, then that's one way where It's achievable (without going to the gym).

Another thing you should know is, while lifting weights, try and aim for the heaviest amount you can lift as possible, while still maintaining a full extension of the exercise eg (arms straight up while pushing up), and keep doing this for as many days possible until you become comfortable with the weight you are lifting, then gradually aim for heavier weights and repeat this process.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

sounds like you are an absolute novice when it comes to fitness. do NOT worry about concepts such as bulking - this is done by people who are experienced lifters. if you mess it up (which is likely), you could end up like this guy:









first shot looks kinda like you right now, correct?

get your hands on some weights by either joining a gym or buying some yourself. obtain a copy of Starting Strength by Rippetoe. it's great for learning compound lifts (correctly and safely) and keeps you on a good schedule for increasing your lifts and your strength. cut the junk (sodas and processed and fast food) out of your diet and eat more protein. do enough cardio (10-20 min) to get your body warmed up prior to your workout

if you want abs, P90X has a decent 12 min or so ab routine. also just searching youtube will yield plenty of results. planks and such are good for beginners as well.

there's actually tons of methods to get you to where you want to be, but i believe this to be the simplest and safest, and it's a good starting place for those new to fitness.

there is a site called Fitocracy you may want to consider joining. it's a good place to keep track of your workouts and it will even chart your progress. it's kind of like facebook, but for fitness. Thread here---->
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/fitocracy-anybody-go-there-156188/


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It almost looks like he has gyno towards the end.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah, look's like he just got fat look at his neck, health wise he was probably better off the way he was befor


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

is there a link/story to go along with those photos? i want to know what he did wrong. :b


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> is there a link/story to go along with those photos? i want to know what he did wrong. :b


basically, he was a stupid newbie. pics came from bodybuilding dot com a few years ago. guy showed up and posted that first pic and wanted to show the forums his progress at "bulking". he transformed into a monstrosity upon completion of his bulking cycle. not sure of a link because i have no recollection of the dude's name nor what he titled his thread. he's the man who inspired the product "FrogTech" (do a google image search)

the OP shouldn't worry about bulking at this point. if he picks a program, really _any_ program, and sticks to it, he will see quick gains. right now he should have his mind on hard work, not methodology.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

How much experience do you have with weights? The inexperienced can add quite a bit of muscle and weight during initial weight training. 

If 'bulk' means 'eat tons of crap to gain weight at any cost', then don't bulk. If it means 'add LEAN mass', then do it, by eating over maintenance calories on workout days and under on non-workout days.

And note that, if one has some muscle, being lean actually makes one look bigger with shirt off than they would with more fat and the same amount of muscle. (You'll look smaller in clothes, though.) This is why you shouldn't be so intent to gain muscle that you also gain fat in the process.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you can do it! Don't get discouraged...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

dutchguy said:


> Is it possible? Im skinny and my goal is to look normal with a good posture. Can I do this in 3 months?


You can make a lot of progress in three months, good luck!

And don't just get fit, keep fit too!


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

matty said:


> And I would not classify either of those bodies as normal.


I'd classify them as normal, they're just young mesomorphs with a low body fat percentage and a bit of muscle.

OP could probably achieve that precise figure in 3 months if he were used to the exercise. It sounds like he wasn't. Nevertheless, 3 months are long enough to feel a substantial difference in energy and confidence.

I'd strongly recommend against "bulking up and then cutting down fat"; that kind of change would torture your body. I'd suggest you focus on maximizing nutrition while minimizing unnecessary calories, drink plenty of water and don't stop exercising (but try not to injure yourself). But my suggestions will likely fall on deaf ears.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

hrnmhmm said:


> I'd classify them as normal, they're just young mesomorphs with a low body fat percentage and a bit of muscle.
> 
> OP could probably achieve that precise figure in 3 months if he were used to the exercise. It sounds like he wasn't. Nevertheless, 3 months are long enough to feel a substantial difference in energy and confidence.
> 
> I'd strongly recommend against "bulking up and then cutting down fat"; that kind of change would torture your body. I'd suggest you focus on maximizing nutrition while minimizing unnecessary calories, drink plenty of water and don't stop exercising (but try not to injure yourself). But my suggestions will likely fall on deaf ears.


Thanks. I like your idea of not bulking up. I dont want to get fatter.. I have...menboobs... 
Remember the first pic was a example of someone with the same bodytype ,im a little bit fatter. This all makes me very unconfident about my body. Thats why i like to fix this fast.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, this is everything you need to know!


----------



## Borisbmx (Feb 25, 2012)

*4 unique amino acid/protein sources*

Your goal bulk up with more mass, you want to go with Whole Foods instead of processed foods. I suggest you have meats, beans, potatoes, and nuts-avocadoes each day, with some smart food combining for digestion. That way you are growing on 4 types of amino acids -proteins. Something like this..
8-10am nut or avocado salad. 12-1pm Whole Grain like brown rice w/ sesame seeds, or white rice with stir fry 3pm 1-2 mashed potatoes with any garnish, 5-6pm Meat and Beans. Make a pot of beans on Sunday and stretch this until end of week. Organic potatoes taste better and have a seriously better nutrient-amino acid profile. Also organic beans & brown rice taste better. Have good air tight food storage containers, and the leftovers will still be decent for 1-2 more days. You will grow at night as the liver does the protein synthesis, and the liver will have a superb amino acid pool to work with.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

hrnmhmm said:


> I'd classify them as normal, they're just young mesomorphs with a low body fat percentage and a bit of muscle.
> 
> OP could probably achieve that precise figure in 3 months if he were used to the exercise. It sounds like he wasn't. Nevertheless, 3 months are long enough to feel a substantial difference in energy and confidence.
> 
> I'd strongly recommend against "bulking up and then cutting down fat"; that kind of change would torture your body. I'd suggest you focus on maximizing nutrition while minimizing unnecessary calories, drink plenty of water and don't stop exercising (but try not to injure yourself). But my suggestions will likely fall on deaf ears.


I don't think that 8% bodyfat is normal in many circles.


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

If that's you're goal, you're gonna be disappointed in 3 weeks. Just saying...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

not gonna happen in the 3 months give it 8-12 months, check out twinmuscleworkout on youtube along with scobby1961 great advice given out by these guys, they have helped me along


----------

